

We need searching capability on here ASAP! - hoffmabc

This site reminds me of old-school Digg. Can we please get some searching though?
======
r7000
There is also <http://searchyc.com/> (and a few others)

~~~
hoffmabc
Thanks that's useful. Now why can't that be added to this page? I guess I am
on Hacker News so I should just roll my own search engine for this.

------
imgabe
google "searchterms site:news.ycombinator.com"

~~~
hoffmabc
what if i don't want to search for "searchterms"??

*please note sarcasm above

